
Devastating situation in Covid-19-infested Diamond Princess reported by doctor - takehiro
https://note.com/chocolat_psyder/n/n4d3c728c4652
======
tak_7878
Umm so those who reported negative on PCR exam will not be quarantined at
all?? I’m no expert in this field, but what Japan is doing here is
outrageously irresponsible given the reported situation.

~~~
takehiro
Correct. About 500 people onboard will be 'released' from the cruise ship
today. I live in Tokyo, and frankly I'm freaking out.

